# Standard of education



## Retic (May 1, 2006)

This is not intended to inflame or offend but is relevant to me as we have kids fast approaching school age. I have noticed a large number of posts from lets just say younger members that contain numerous spelling, grammar and punctuation errors. Even the most basic words are spelt incorrectly and I was wondering if it was just indicitive of the general standard of education nowadays ?
I should stress it isn't directed at anyone in particular and is a concern given the age of our children. We are teaching our boys to spell and count at home and the pre school they go to is very good and I am sure they wont suffer for it.
When a child at school and shows they can't spell do teachers address the problem or are they just left blissfully ignorant and allowed to finish their 'education' unable to spell ?

I am just interested in other peoples opinions.


----------



## NinaPeas (May 1, 2006)

I don't know if it's just that typing mis-spelt words are easier or maybe typos, or whether it is a genuine spelling error.

I was always good at english and spelling, but since finding the internet, I think I have become a bit slack with punctuation and grammar lol!


----------



## Retic (May 1, 2006)

Yeah it could be something to do with that and while I accept it is easy to hit the wrong button it doesn't explain a post almost completely misspelt. I'm not talking about the incredibly annoying SMS language either. 
English has always been a strong suit for me and I do cringe a little when I read some posts. I am not being petty about this, surely it affects people in their line of work and throughout life to some degree ?


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

I've noticed it myself Boa. I don't know whether it's an educational lack that makes them post that way or if it's the prevalence of "SMS speak" among kids. Maybe it's even a time saving device for some. It can be frustrating to type something when your speed is low and it takes so long.

Having said that though, I vividly recall a few members of my year 10 english class who it was discovered had made it that far through the system and could barely read or write. And this was over 12 years ago. 

At the school my daughter attends there is a lot of intensive work done on areas such as reading and the parents are invited along to participate in this (provided you havea blue card and have done the school's induction course :shock: ). They have reading groups which take place in the first hour of the day. And the children are encouraged (in small groups) to take turns reading aloud from whatever book they choose. And even from the first grade they bring home spelling words which parents are supposed to go over with them, and also books which are to be read every night and are picked by the teacher for whatever standard the individual child is reading at. We're also encouraged as parents to have the children write down the words on the spelling list as we test them so they have practice writing outside school. Our daughters year 2 teacher has also suggested (if the students wish) that they write a journal.

That being said....perhaps it's only just started to happen this way at schools BECAUSE of problems with literacy that are becoming obvious now.


----------



## peterescue (May 1, 2006)

I tend to type off and then submit. Then notice the errors after wards. I dont look at the screen. Also, there is a new shorthand amongst the younger people. I wouldnt read to much into it.
:wink:


----------



## Greebo (May 1, 2006)

I gave up commenting on the poor spelling/grammar on a lot of the posts on here.People just call you an English teacher. At least it is a good way to gauge the maturity of the poster when you are reading the post. I don't think it will affect their future careers though Boa, as long as they can say "Do you want fries with that?"
Pointing out the bad spelling is just a "waist of time". (You wouldn't believe how many times I have seen that spelling mistake)


----------



## Linus (May 1, 2006)

Nice one Pete

Boa, for the other end of the spectrum you should watch the movie spellbound. It's about US spelling bees and is very entertaining viewing.


----------



## Retic (May 1, 2006)

Some interesting points, like I said I'm not talking about the SMS talk but actual spelling like bread and bred for instance, there are numerous examples. I am guessing it comes down to 'laziness', not meaning they are lazy people but lazy in the way they think about words. 
You make a very good point though Greebo, it could well be less of a problem than I thought career wise 
Kersten, I agree that the problem has always been out there to some extent and you may be right and they are trying to address the problem now but of course for a great many people it is too late.


----------



## MannyM (May 1, 2006)

While it does have something to do with the person's actual knowledge (or lack of) of the English language, it is mainly due to the informal nature of the Internet. People just don't seem to care that what they have written is just a mish mash of spelling mistakes and grammatical errors. I'm 23 and most of my mates, when sending e-mail, have the most atrocious grammar.

I'm the grammar 'nazi' of the group, and always pick them up on their mistakes


----------



## munkee (May 1, 2006)

I noticeboard I saw recently was advertising a 'boarder collier free to good home'. Boa you are doing the right thing getting the kids on track early it will benefit them their entire life.


----------



## Retic (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Munkee, you do realise this is how you spell Monkey don't you ? 
How on Earth can you misspell Bourder Colley ?
I think a great deal of the responsiblity rests squarely on the shoulders of parents, I am sure a great many just think it is what schools are for and leave them to it.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 1, 2006)

Its the whole sms text.
Cheepa 2 snd shrt messagz den.
Evry1 duz it on da net now dayz cuz dey thinkz itz coolzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Retic (May 1, 2006)

No, I understand the SMS thing as annoying as it is but I am talking about proper full sized words badly misspelt and sometimes not even close to what they should be.


----------



## G1bbed (May 1, 2006)

boa said:


> This is not intended to inflame or offend but is relevant to me as we have kids fast approaching school age. I have noticed a large number of posts from lets just say younger members that contain numerous spelling, grammar and punctuation errors. Even the most basic words are spelt incorrectly and I was wondering if it was just indicitive of the general standard of education nowadays ?
> I should stress it isn't directed at anyone in particular and is a concern given the age of our children. We are teaching our boys to spell and count at home and the pre school they go to is very good and I am sure they wont suffer for it.
> When a child at school and shows they can't spell do teachers address the problem or are they just left blissfully ignorant and allowed to finish their 'education' unable to spell ?
> 
> I am just interested in other peoples opinions.



Spelling can only be defined by MS WORD standards

In saying so.. their just bad with MS WORD.
Edit: because my spelling isn't all that good.


----------



## Greebo (May 1, 2006)

"In saying so.. their just bad with MS WORD."

they're not their :lol: 

or are you trying to be ironic?


----------



## G1bbed (May 1, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Its the whole sms text.
> Cheepa 2 snd shrt messagz den.
> Evry1 duz it on da net now dayz cuz dey thinkz itz coolzzzzzzzzzzzz.



13375p34k is cool, thats just plain.... 23742[)3[)


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 1, 2006)

What I am saying is it is shorter & quicker to type in sms text & todays society is just lazy. You can thank playstation, xbox and all those other gadgets for this. The days of playing sport or any other activity where you consume energy is a thing of the past it seems (reason why kids are more obese these days)

I noticed it mostly used in chat rooms like yahoo etc. For some reason people find it cool to use a Z instead of an S, and mistype words kewl or aye instead of cool or hey for eg:


----------



## G1bbed (May 1, 2006)

Greebo said:


> "In saying so.. their just bad with MS WORD."
> 
> they're not their :lol:
> 
> or are you trying to be ironic?



^_^


----------



## G1bbed (May 1, 2006)

Noooo that’s Americanized spelling.. THEY LOVE to use Z instead of S in a lot of words..


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2006)

Y, eye don't c ur --------> Boa! 8) 
Fluency in Egyptian hieroglyphics was never my strong point :lol: . The place for “text” should be limited only to a mobile, where sadly large companies actually fine you for using large words! :lol:


----------



## purplefunkything (May 1, 2006)

Just got this via email.....very timely....try read it quickly, seems to work better. 

fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too.
Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe can, otu of 100.
i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae.
The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. 
Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs forwrad it.


----------



## G1bbed (May 1, 2006)

lol.. 

Tihs si fnuny sutff, opos I mdae a sepllnig mstkae or did I?


----------



## KathandStu (May 1, 2006)

I think these days with all the new subjects kids are being taught at primary school (& High School as well) basic literacy skills are falling by the wayside a little. My girlfriend's son who started Kindergarten this year is learning Japanese for crying out loud! The kids have only just started reading English & for those kids who struggle early on with reading & writing there doesn't seem to be enough time spent on just teaching the so-called "basics". 

My Mum pointed out that out of her 4 kids (now ranging in age from 23-15) not one of us learnt all three of the "basics" reading, writing & arithmatic! (My downfall is maths). I strongly suggest to anyone with school-age kids to get as involved as you can with the school & don't assume that your kids are getting all the education they need at school. Practice with them at home & I say "Bring back rote-learning!"

Here endeth the rant...

Kath


----------



## purplefunkything (May 1, 2006)

These are great websites for anyone interested and arent just for kids but can be used for adults in the business world as well. 

www.braingym.com
www.braingym.com.au


----------



## PremierPythons (May 1, 2006)

I'd say about 10% of people (not just young people) know the difference between 'to', 'too' & 'two' .. And 'they're', 'their' & 'there'... People also have no idea about 'it's' as well. I saw a birthday card the other day with : "To Jame's" written on it FFS...


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

I agree with most of what you've said Kath, the only little thing I'm not sure about is the introduction of other subjects. It's not that I think they're a bad thing at all. I do think though that the emphasis when you or I went to school wasn't on the R's as much as it should have been. The school Niamh went to in Canberra had lessons in Japanese and Environmental Science. But they were done once a week when the kids were in the younger classes and it was very simple stuff. I liked the fact they had such a well rounded curriculum, and that they managed to bring parents into it more by setting homework that basically required a parent to help. Sure, there's only so much you can do to make sure that parents are putting in their effort when you're a teacher. But it's where a lot of the problem seems to lie. Not so much with the schools now as with the parents who don't chip in. Maybe it's because when we were younger our parents weren't always involved and those of us who had "absentee" parents in regards to education are repeating the mistakes their parents made. 

I know when you're trying to fit in work and housework and all the other little things that it's hard to find time for homework with your kids. When I was on my own with the kids and working it used to drive me to distraction. But it's not impossible. Obviously this is just my opinion.


----------



## NinaPeas (May 1, 2006)

I have a question, when is the correct time to use e.g. and i.e. ??


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

That may just be the grammatical equvalent of "which substrate should I use" or "should I house my snakes in seperate enclosures" Nina. You'll probably get lots of different answers for it :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (May 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there are 2 different cases which decide which one you use. Like effect and affect


----------



## Vat69 (May 1, 2006)

Hrm maybe it'll end up being another nice little class distinction? Being an undergrad arts student I don't get very many oppurtunites to feel elite but this is one of them. Having the very impressive grasp of the english language that I do (so that I may sound smarter to paper markers) is useful on the internet now? Bow before me, thee who is poor at spelling, whilst I laugh in a haughty manner! Muahahahaha!! :lol: 

And Greebs, you should know that having a BA/B.SocSci is a requirement to work at maccas. You sill guitar monkey :roll:


----------



## Vat69 (May 1, 2006)

Nina: I'm guessing here but I think e.g is when you're using one of a number of examples that supports your argument. i.e is used to point out the culmination (sorry not the right word..I'm at uni and have writer's block) of your argument..if that makes sense? As in "the dashing young sir with the cool expression, e.i. Mr Darcy"


----------



## KathandStu (May 1, 2006)

You bring up a good point Kersten. I am not against the introduction of new & exciting subjects as such, I guess what I don't like is when those new subjects take too much time away from the (to my mind) more important ones (like the "R's"). I also agree wholeheartedly with you regarding parental effort with homework etc. You are right, when I was growing up my father was working long hours & as the eldest (or should that be oldest?) of 4 kids my Mum didn't have much chance to devote the time & energy to our homework that I am sure she wanted to. It's a tricky issue no doubt about that. I guess all we can do (as parents) is the best we can for our kids. 

This is a really interesting thread. Thanks to whomever started it. 

Kath


----------



## NinaPeas (May 1, 2006)

Is everyone checking to make sure they spell everything correctly? hahaha


----------



## peterescue (May 1, 2006)

boa said:


> Thanks Munkee, you do realise this is how you spell Monkey don't you ?
> How on Earth can you misspell Bourder Colley ?
> I think a great deal of the responsiblity rests squarely on the shoulders of parents, I am sure a great many just think it is what schools are for and leave them to it.



Anyone own a bourder colley? Is that pro :roll: nounce boo urd er? :wink: 

Thats a border collie I think.

A boarder collier is a coalminer who rents a room in a boarding house.

http://www.bccnsw.com/


----------



## Retic (May 1, 2006)

Are you sure it isn't Boorda Koly ?



peterescue said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a border collie I think.


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

Don't be silly guys. It's clearly a Bawdah Kollie.


----------



## Glimmerman (May 1, 2006)

Mr PurpleFunkyThing, That was pretty impressive. I found it quite intreguing. 

It is quite a nice lil off topic thread that Boa started. Quite a factual one. I have notice this not only on the internet but in letters and resume's that I receive. I feel slightly disheartened when I receive a mis-spelt resume or letter for employment. I may not effect the performance of that person or the true heart person that they are, unfortunately it doesn't paint a very good initial picture.

JMO

Hopefully some people will start to take some pride in what is written by them and realise it is not just text.


----------



## G1bbed (May 1, 2006)

Boodah Kalpy ?


----------



## Kersten (May 1, 2006)

Glimmerman, I noticed you mention that in your case you don't necessarily dismiss resumes due to spelling mistakes (and as a person who's made a couple of doozies when typing in a hurry) that's something I'm sure people appreciate.

But there are places where in fact even one spelling mistake sees your resume go straight in the bin. Scary? But very true. A few members of my family are former members of the military who now occupy EL1 and 2 positions in the public service and they've served on a few selection panels in the APS and Navy in the past. All of them say the same thing. A poorly presented (and especially poorly spelled (or is that spelt?  ) resume gets the toss immediately. If you can't put an effort into that then what sort of effort will you put into a job?

Oh god I'd misspelled members :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Retic (May 1, 2006)

That's exactly what I was getting at, this can eaily follow you throughout your life and affect how far you get. If you are going for a job and there are even 5 applicants I guarantee that the one with poor spelling will get rejected.
It is something I have always taken a huge amount of pride in.


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2006)

I find telepathy quite effective myself


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 1, 2006)

If we were having this discussion 100 years ago we would be complaining that our children don't know how to use in ink well properly. And more recently probably that they don't learn the true art of handwriting. Our language is pretty poor as well but we are all guilty of that, aye.

Children are now required to learn everything that we learned at school but you can add to that things like computers. They don't have an extra hour each day at school to learn the new things so something has to give.

My 9 year old has to demonstrate that she has researched topics on the internet when she does her assignments. No one ever asked me to do that when I was a kid. Sure, her grammar may not be as good as mine was at her age but she is streets ahead of me in many other areas.

Times change and with any generation there will be complaints that the younger generation didn't learn the basic skills that the previous generation learned. So we no longer talk like Shakespear, we don't teach people to be blacksmiths. I can't even ride a horse. Imagine me in the 1800's. So what.


----------



## Bakes (May 1, 2006)

I'm moderator on an American based internet forum (like this one) and let me tell you its not just Australian kids! The yanks are just as bad. Europeans are good however. I'm not the world best speller but I keep a dictionary next to my computer if I get stuck. I doubt if kids these days (jeeze I sound like my Dad :shock: ) would know how to use one. 

Times may have changed Pete but its not hard to put your words in some sort of order. I can't read SMS speak (I don't even own a mobile phone) so I tend to ignor the post that have it. But its not just reading. Kids don't have the same respect that I was taught. You should see the young folks coming through the defence force these days :roll:


----------



## Spike14 (May 1, 2006)

MSN . . . .


----------



## Nome (May 1, 2006)

I have tow collie ruffzzzzz, they nto bawders but







Seriously though, I agree. When I first started going on the internet it took me a long time to work out what 'teh' meant. I thought it was some kind of joke....then someone told me it actually meant 'the'. 

The SMS language is annoying, and it does make some people come across as really unintelligent, even if this isn't the case. And what I don't get is that with typing this way, isn't it actually more time consuming to type 'gr 8' instead of 'great'? Personally I have decided against purchasing or selling things to people who type like this in emails, because you worry they aren't going to look after the animals or may not have the brains to complete a transaction.**

**Please note, I am NOT saying that people who type in this weird way are stupid, but that my first perception of them is that they are stupid. This is not meant to offend anyone and is not aimed at anyone.


----------



## Nome (May 1, 2006)

Also, both of my children are at school this year, and I've often noticed very common spelling mistakes in their newsletters and notes from their teachers. It really suprised me, but makes you wonder if the importance of spelling isn't the same as when we were children....who knows.


----------



## Craig2 (May 1, 2006)

does anyone else think there should be a spell check button next to the submit button ? . 
i will be the first to admit that my spelling sux and honestly cant remeber a teacher ever saying anything abt my grammar but it sux to. but i am not in a job where spelling is that important (unike some of the pen pushers and IT people in here. it is like asking a english teacher to do something mechanical or like asking peter to build an enclosure from scratch. (not that he did a bad job on the last 1) 
People go into there feild and drop what they dont use the most writing i do in a day is on my smoko order 
my 2 cents


----------



## Hickson (May 1, 2006)

I think Nome touched on the heart (or one of the hearts) of the matter - a lot of teachers can't spell properly either, and many wouldn't know correct grammar if they were hit in the face with it. I remember my parents both shocked to find that, after completing my HSC, I didn't know what parsing was.

When I was at uni a few years ago I was appalled at my fellow students who couldn't spell the simplest of words - and those errors were in their assignments! 

Finally, one of the senior keepers at Taronga (now works at another zoo) used to be an English Teacher. When he was going through job applications he would correct them with a red pen and return them to the applicant, either at the interview or by mail if they were unsuccessful. One of the criteria for selection was "Excellent Communication skills, both written and oral". I remember he asked one of the applicants in their interview (who had responded they met this criteria) _"How can you claim to have excellent written communication skills when, on your application, you mis-spelt 'communication'?"_ Although the applicant had anticipated many of the questions in the interview, that wasn't one of them and he had no answer for it.



Hix


----------



## NinaPeas (May 1, 2006)

Maybe these days with all the auto-spell checkers we have, it's not as important to teach spelling properly in schools? Most mobiles have predictive text, so you don't really need to know how to spell a word.

I think also, a good vocabulary, and good spelling comes from reading novels, and not basic ones, I mean a really good novel. How many kids these days sit down for an hour and read Lord of the Rings,? Most just watch TV and play computer games. Unfortunately, times are a changin'!


----------



## junglemad (May 1, 2006)

Interesting comments but I must disagree with a few viewpoints as I am a rev-head and an English teacher. I can strip an engine down and rebuild it with only a margarine container of left-over nuts and bolts most times.

Spelling and grammar went to sleep for a while there in the 80s and particularly in the 1990s. The latest crop of teachers, say up to and including 30 year olds, can't spell to save themselves so they are no hope in instructing others or even modelling correct spelling on the whiteboard or computer for their students.

They come from a time when everything became 'airy-fairy' at school and children were encouraged to express themselves and let their language flow regardless of spelling, structure or grammar. This resulted in little Johnnie and Joanie being quite confident in writing an imaginative narrative or recount that barely makes sense grammatically but is full of poorly spelt lovely ideas. 

I have spent some of my holidays marking Half-Yearly Stage 6 English Examinations.
Here is a list of spelling mistakes. Believe me, after you mark a few thousand you become unsure of how to spell yourself.

a lot becomes allot, alot
their, there and they're buggered up
apostrophe of possession used as a plural
no capital letters at the beginning of sentences or just used anywhere
wierd, sence, expierience, retorical, humourous, conote, paralell, writting, exageration, hastles, happyness, mistirious, discriptive, teqnique, imaginery, decietful, stressfull

I blame lack of reading. The more you read, the more words just look 'wrong' when you see them spelled incorrectly.The push is on now from the government to get stuck into English syllabi so children no longer require a Marxist view of "King Lear". They will be taught to read and write properly. What a great idea!! It was exactly the way i was taught.


----------



## buck (May 1, 2006)

junglemad said:


> Interesting comments but I must disagree with a few viewpoints as I am a rev-head and an English teacher. I can strip an engine down and rebuild it with only a margarine container of left-over nuts and bolts most times.
> 
> Spelling and grammar went to sleep for a while there in the 80s and particularly in the 1990s. The latest crop of teachers, say up to and including 30 year olds, can't spell to save themselves so they are no hope in instructing others or even modelling correct spelling on the whiteboard or computer for their students.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with reading helping with literary skills. I have always been of the opinion that people who struggle in this area should read more.


----------



## Fuscus (May 1, 2006)

How many of the older generation have, as teenagers, sat in front of the computer for hours typing in conversational English. Also English has modes, you use a different mode to someone in authority than you do to your peers. I'll bet that an email to, say, their parole officer, would be in a different mode than to, say, someone that they want to take about their "weird" hobby.
And you also have to take into account various disabilities. Be thankful that you don't have to read my teenage rants, I was diagnosed with dyslexica and still have too struggle so that I don't transpose vowels. And still I used to grade resumes as no, yes and maybe - a typo would place the resume in the first category ( sorry - but even a slightly imperfect resume indicates a person who doesn't pay attention to detail - see my modes rant )

And as for SMS speak, bad news I'm afraid 
If you don't like it now I suggest you arrange thing so that you arrange your life so that, in five years, you do not have to view the written word at all, the SMS teenagers will have become journalists, authors and lawyers. English in twenty years will bear as much resemblance to today’s English as today’s English resembles Chaucerian English, as exampled below



> Wha be tha blake prevy lawe
> That bene wantoun too alle tha feres?
> SHAFT!
> Ya damne righte!
> ...


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 1, 2006)

The 'eg' and 'ie' thing was never answered. 

EG is used in place of 'For Example' 
IE is used in place of 'That is' 

At least thats what I remember from year 10 english. I am a HUGE spelling 'NAZI' and get frustrated that I can't correct people's mistakes when reading through forums. I've been known to send emails to companies who have spelling mistakes on their websites to let them know they're there. Although I never received certificates for my education- I know I am good at spelling and the like. I left home at 16, and have run my household for 14 yrs or so (I'm 31 this year). My math skills have improved greatly through my constant use of them- and I wasn't particularly good at math in my younger years. 

I want my daughter to grow up eloquent, intelligent and knowledgeable- but I believe she won't do that in the current school system. They are so laid back at her school that it frustrates me. I homeschooled for 8 months due to bullying and problems with her teacher last year, and she did better while I was teaching her (it was one on one- not one to 25) than she did last year. 
She wanted to go back to school- peer pressure had a lot to do with it, but I allowed her to go back as I felt that being an only child she needed more interaction with other children than just 'after school time'. She seems to be doing well, and I encourage her to speak properly, mind her manners, and be respectful to others. She tries really hard, and I encourage that in her- kids these days have lost their respect for people and things - I'm trying to instill that respect in her...and she will usually rise to that challenge. She's one clever girl- and has a HUGE vocabulary. Her first words were 'Hello Darlin'!!'

Enough ranting....(and a little bragging)  
Cheers!


----------



## Rennie (May 1, 2006)

I work with a 23 year old who can't spell and uSes cApiTaLs aLL thE tImE lIkE ThiS. I don't know if its the schools or just that no-one goes or listens anymore.


----------



## purplefunkything (May 1, 2006)

Same Rennie, I work with a 31 year old who can't read or write, odd how they slip through the net....He's not stupid so I don't know how it happened, (neither does he for that matter).


----------



## MrBredli (May 1, 2006)

Me fail English? ... That's unpossible! :wink: 

(That was for you Nina  )


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 1, 2006)

Two of my ex's are almost completely illiterate...one can read well, but writing and spelling are worse than my eight year old, and the other one just sucked all round at spelling, writing & reading. 

Crazy. They haven't changed much - and they are both in their thirties! 

One of them (my ex husband) spelt APPLE - APLE. It was a question in my daughters workbook for school. Thats not the worst of it though- the word 'APPLE' was actually WRITTEN ABOVE the apple picture on the page. INSANE! I couldn't believe it. My daughter (who was 6 at the time) corrected it - unbelievable!


----------



## Hickson (May 1, 2006)

junglemad said:


> I blame lack of reading. The more you read, the more words just look 'wrong' when you see them spelled incorrectly.



I have to agree with that 100%. That's how I learnt - when I was 8 we moved house and I changed schools. I didn't fit in with the other kids, so I spent my lunchtimes in the library reading.



Hix


----------



## G1bbed (May 1, 2006)

Heh.. I was a loner / nerd.. still can't spell.. incredibly good with art tho lol..


----------



## Rennie (May 1, 2006)

Every now and then a mistake is fine, I like to think I'm fairly good at spelling (for someone who left school after year 10) but I'm always having little mind blanks even when I read over a post before submitting. I don't think that reading more books is going to completely fix the problem either, it will to some extent, but I pick out spelling and grammatical errors in the novels I read too, and thats only going to get worse because the people proof reading won't know what they're looking for!
As for mistakes on a job application, that is inexcusable, I'm sure almost all people type them these days, how hard is it to press the spell check button? Thats the little "ABC tick" button at the top of the screen for those who don't know. :roll:


----------

